# الى جمــيع مهندسـين الميكاترونكس



## طالب ميكاترونكس (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السـلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني المهندسين

انا طالب ثانويه عامه وقررت اكمل دراستي الجامعيه واختار " الميكاترونكس " كـ تخصص

وخصوصا ان عندي خبره في انظمة الهواء المظغوط " النيومتك " 
والزيــت المظغوط " الهايدروليك " 
وبرنامج الـ بيسك ستآمب ايديتور .. نظام الـ Pic
وايضا خبره في برنامج الـ MTS المتخصص في الـ Cnc

فـ ابـيـكم بعد اذنكم تجاوبون عن سؤآلين :31:

س1) ماهي افـضل دولـه تدرس هالتخصص ؟

س2) ماهي افـضل جامعه تدرس هالتخصص ؟ 


وتقبـلو فآئق احترامي وتقديري واعجابي


----------



## liverpool_engineer (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بس انت في اي بلد 
على اي حال انصحك بالاردن ومصر يعني الاقرب الك .
في الاردن جامعات كثيرة ومميزة منها الاردنية . الهاشمية . العلوم والتكنولوجيا وجامعة فيلادلفيا


----------



## طالب ميكاترونكس (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اخوي انا ناوي ادرس فالخارج 

وسوالي كان شو الافـَضل على مستوى العالم


----------



## زينة ال (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*zeinacontrol************

سلام عليكم اكيد البلدان الاجنبية هي اقوى البلدان في دراسة هندسة الميكاترونكس لكن نحن في العراق هندسة السيطرة والنظم لديها تخصص في الميكاترونكس في الجامعة التكنلوجية


----------



## ahmedmecha (29 نوفمبر 2008)

حسب رأيي الشخصي لديك 3 خيارات ..
الاول - ماليزيا : الدراسة هنالك لابأس بها على مستوى العالم وباللغة الانكليزية وقد أصبحت ماليزيا بلد لكثير من الطلبة الاجانب وبما فيهم العرب فبالنسبة للعراقيين الان ماليزيا الخيار الاسهل والافضل من الناحية المادية .
الثاني - الهند : الدراسه هنالك غير مكلفه وهي مناسبة للطلبة العرب لكن بصراحة ليست لدي معلومات عن تخصص الميكاترونيكس هنالك .
الثالث - المانيا : وهي الان قبلة العلماء من شتى أنحاء العالم فهنالك يدرس مايقارب 10 بالمئة من نسبة الطلبة الاجانب الذين يدرسون في الخارج والجامعات الالمانية غنية عن التعريف ومستوى التعليم عالي جدا وتوجد هنالك مايقارب 375 جامعة بمختلف الاختصاصات والكثير من البرامج باللغة الانكليزية إن أحببت سوف أعطيك معلومات أكثر عن برامج الميكاترونيكس المتوفرة .

يمكنك أيضا إختيار أنكلترا أو الولايات المتحدة لكن الدراسة هنالك مكلفة جدا .


----------



## محمد أحمد أبوزيد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

مصر -- المعهد العالى التكنولوجي www.hti.edu.eg


----------



## اينودمي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

الاخ احمد ميكا يرجى تفظلكم بكتابة اسماء او روابط الجامعات الماليزية والتي يوجد فيها تخصص ميكاترونكس لدراسة الماجستير وايها الافضل وطريقة التقديم للجامعة ان وجد.

مع شكري وتقديري ...


----------



## اينودمي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*ضروري جدا جدا جدا ....*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

الاخ احمد ميكا يرجى تفظلكم بكتابة اسماء او روابط الجامعات الماليزية والتي يوجد فيها تخصص ميكاترونكس لدراسة الماجستير وايها الافضل وطريقة التقديم للجامعة ان وجد.

مع شكري وتقديري ...*​ 






ahmedmecha قال:


> حسب رأيي الشخصي لديك 3 خيارات ..
> الاول - ماليزيا : الدراسة هنالك لابأس بها على مستوى العالم وباللغة الانكليزية وقد أصبحت ماليزيا بلد لكثير من الطلبة الاجانب وبما فيهم العرب فبالنسبة للعراقيين الان ماليزيا الخيار الاسهل والافضل من الناحية المادية .
> الثاني - الهند : الدراسه هنالك غير مكلفه وهي مناسبة للطلبة العرب لكن بصراحة ليست لدي معلومات عن تخصص الميكاترونيكس هنالك .
> الثالث - المانيا : وهي الان قبلة العلماء من شتى أنحاء العالم فهنالك يدرس مايقارب 10 بالمئة من نسبة الطلبة الاجانب الذين يدرسون في الخارج والجامعات الالمانية غنية عن التعريف ومستوى التعليم عالي جدا وتوجد هنالك مايقارب 375 جامعة بمختلف الاختصاصات والكثير من البرامج باللغة الانكليزية إن أحببت سوف أعطيك معلومات أكثر عن برامج الميكاترونيكس المتوفرة .
> ...


----------



## ياسر الشايب (18 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم .. أنا طالب ميكاترونكس في الجامعة الاسلامية العالمية بماليزيا .. هذا موقع كلية الهندسة http://eng.iiu.edu.my/
ممكن تستفيد منه .. واي شي نحنا جاهزين

وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------

